# Just finished watching Top Gear



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

yes its a rerun, but I love teh show, I watch James Mays Toy Story too 
But on top gear they were sitting around talking about RR, is it true that a Rolls Phantom loses 1100 quid a week in value?
Tha'ts almost unbelievable to me here in America, a Chevy holds better value than that


----------



## warehouse5 (Aug 16, 2010)

yup right.... ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

who is james may oh right your talking about captain slow:grin:that is an awesome show.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Who is James May..........WOW I finally meet somebody who pays more attention to the cars than the hosts LOL


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i know who james may is.if you watch the show enough you will find they also call him captain slow.:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have another name for him LOL, I'd love to go around that track in any vehicle they go around in, I'd either skim 1 full second of the time or wipe out trying, cause I ain't scared of anything alive or dead, including rolling over in a Audi


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

oh yeah id like to take a spin on some streets in a few of those.:laugh:


----------

